# 9600M GS Detection



## cool_recep (Jul 19, 2008)

Hi W1z,

I have a laptop with 9600M GS. Does GPU-Z lack info about the card or cant read the specs?


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 19, 2008)

Well, what GPU-Z are you using? The new .26 version or a older one?


----------



## cool_recep (Jul 19, 2008)

The new one of course dude . 0.2.6


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 19, 2008)

well, just making sure.. that just means Wiz needs to update... nice..


----------



## cool_recep (Jul 19, 2008)

Actually the device is completely a sample. I can help W1z if he needs info about the card.


----------



## b4b5 (Aug 9, 2008)

*Any news about the 9600m gs suport?*

hi there, any news on the 9600m gs support?
If wiz or someone else need help on testing, let me know.

Cheers


----------

